# Rhino Axels



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok guys i got some questons here.....i recently broke a stock axel on my 800 king quad with 30" silverbacks playing in a hole. It went when i was backing out of the hole. i been reading about these axels and im thinking about getting some but im hearing they break just as easy as stock axels. I kinda dont wanna pay 400 bucks for gorillas. Does anyone have problems with these axels and do they last long. if so i will be buying 2 2day all advise will be appriciated.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

way better axles than gorillas in my opinion. run them on my brute with 31s and built motor and they have held up great 

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I have them on my brute with high compression pistons and 30 silverbacks and don't have any trouble. And I agree the gorilla axels are over rated


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I just bought two this week for my brute. Everything I read says these are much better than stock for much less than gorillas. SuperATV is where I got mine with free shipping and discount for mimb. Couple pics of the new axles and a comparison to stock for a brute. Obviously my much better built looking axle to me. 





















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I put one in the rear of my rhino last year and just ordered three more to finish it up. No complaints here.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

good deal. thanks guys thats what i needed to know. my motors hoped up alot to and im going to give these bad boys a try. i will be ordering mine tonight. where do i put the mimb thing to get a discount at?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

How do I get the mimb discount for the rhino axles?


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Enter MIMBFORUM in the coupon area at checkout.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone Broke one of These Yet? I just Broke one after about 22 Hr. Hope i don't Have Any Problems getting it Replaced


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i rode with a guy that had all 4 on his grizz 700. he runs black mamba's and has broke two..which doesn't surprise me, he rides HARD. i was very impressed with the axles.


----------



## BlackBrute10 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have broke one on my 750i, replaced for $50... So far so good


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i have yet broke one on my king yet. i ride them hard with my ol2s and all my motor work. they have not let me down yet and hopefully not anytime soon. i have recently broke the trough shaft in the motor and the axles never gave yet but the trough shaft went


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

brute574 said:


> Anyone Broke one of These Yet? I just Broke one after about 22 Hr. Hope i don't Have Any Problems getting it Replaced


 
also you have to take it easy on them for a few rides. gotta break them in. mine were very tight at first and after about 4 rides they are loose and easy to move. finally broke them in. but you have to break them in before abusing them


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> also you have to take it easy on them for a few rides. gotta break them in. mine were very tight at first and after about 4 rides they are loose and easy to move. finally broke them in. but you have to break them in before abusing them


 
Wife rode mine for about 10hr, then I rode it. She was Just Trail riding, maybe 20-25MPH


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Kind of off topic but it's about rhino axles.

Does anyone know of any superATV dealer that would keep axles in stock? (already pm'd brute650i) They are out of stock for right front axles for the brute, and they said it would be 2 months before restock....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

brute574 said:


> wife rode mine for about 10hr, then i rode it. She was just trail riding, maybe 20-25mph


 
i know mine took 4 rides im pretty sure. And our rides are usually about 10-12 hrs each time.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

Broke my front right two weeks ago. Ive got the SATV 5" lift w/ rhino axles. I was in some pretty good gumbo though. How long does it take to get the axle back when you send them in to SATV?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Gingerninjarick said:


> Broke my front right two weeks ago. Ive got the SATV 5" lift w/ rhino axles. I was in some pretty good gumbo though. How long does it take to get the axle back when you send them in to SATV?


As soon as we receive that axle back at our shop my warranty department will give you a call and get a new one headed your way.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

SuperATV said:


> As soon as we receive that axle back at our shop my warranty department will give you a call and get a new one headed your way.


GREAT SERVICE!!!!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Question on the axles. Want to make sure on something even though it may be a stupid question. My bike is a 08 650i brute. The only rhino axles that are listed are for a 05 and up 750. Will they work?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

They should work.


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good to know


----------

